# need an Ext. Hard disk



## dmanojkmr (Mar 29, 2011)

Guys..can you specify some of the external hard disk ranging around Rs.5000


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

For a budget of 5K u can easily get a 1TB (USB 2.0) hdd, here are the options...

1.) Seagate Free Agent GoFlex (1TB) 3.5" External HDD -----> Rs. 3.5K

2.) Seagate Free Agent GoFlex (1TB) 2.5" External HDD -----> Rs. 5K

3.) Seagate Free Agent GoFlex (2TB) External HDD ----------> Rs. 5.5K

========================================================

1.) Western Digital My Book Essential (1TB) External HDD --------> Rs. 3.6K

2.) Western Digital My Passport Essential (1TB) External HDD ----> Rs. 5.5K



Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Go with WD. Its more reliable.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^

Well i hv both, WD as well as Seagate Ext (1TB and 2TB) and internal(2 x 1TB) HDDs and hv faced no problems with it, both are good..  

its only the Warranty period that differs.. nothing much..


----------



## dmanojkmr (Mar 30, 2011)

i heard that its better to get 2 500 gb hdd instead of going in for a  single 1 tb which makes difference in the file transfer speed....

is there anything with USB 3.0/2.0 

or i have another idea of planting a USB connector with a sata II HDD and then connect it to my laptop..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2011)

USB 3.0 is the newer and latest connection technology and is far better than USB 2.0 ... google it and u wil lget to know abt it... u will benefit from it if u hv a USB 3.0 slot on ur motherboard


----------



## dmanojkmr (Apr 3, 2011)

can u specify a Hard Disk having both e-sata port and USB 3.0 or 2.0 connectivity


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2011)

^^

Dude, I hv a Seagate BlackArmor WS110 (1TB) External hdd wich has both (eSATA+USB 2.0) i myself hv been looking for a eSATA HDD, but hv been unsuccessful... 

But, Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex HDD (1TB and above) hv USB 2.0 as their standard connectivity option (but NO usb 3.0) in addition if u want a USB 3.0 option with this hdd, then u will hv to buy a docking stand (from Seagate itself) so that the HDD will sti onto this stand and the base of the stand will provide u with USB 3.0 as well as USB 2.0 connectivity...

but....

Here's the catch, the Docking Stand (jus for a USB 3.0 connectivity option) wud set u back by Rs. 3-4K, so imho, its not worth it to pay separately for the stand and the hdd.. 
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## modder (Apr 3, 2011)

This might be helpful:

Bought this on Friday@Kol@1700:

Transcend TS0GSJ35U (USB 2.0 + eSATA)

*Prod. Link:*
Welcome to Transcend Website - India - StoreJet 35U

Requires DC adapter..

Haven't tested it yet...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ is that a hdd enclosure  i guess no, is it a 1tb drive?nice find,wiltry to buy tis myself, u said its 1.7k for tis ext. Hdd right!


----------



## dmanojkmr (Apr 4, 2011)

dude...if u r upto a e-sata HDD..why don't u prefer to get an internal HDD which costs a lil less than the external one..and jus connect it to ur lappy as easy as possible...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ i hope u know tat an internal sata hdd cannot b connected2laptop unless u hv a hdd enclosure that wil accomodate d internal hdd n hv a esata connector on d outside of d enclosure so tat a cable connection cud b made wit d laptop,s esata port &d hdd enclosure havin d internal hdd within it


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hearing bad things about WD's after sales service nowadays. Many threads on TE confirm this. Better go with Seagate.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Apr 9, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ i hope u know tat an internal sata hdd cannot b connected2laptop unless u hv a *hdd enclosure* that wil accomodate d internal hdd n hv a esata connector on d outside of d enclosure so tat a cable connection cud b made wit d laptop,s esata port &d hdd enclosure havin d internal hdd within it




It's not so clear for me...
i have a laptop that has a e-sata port...can't i connect a internal sata HDD to this e-sata port through cables...

or do i want an interface ( as u said HDD enclosure ) to connect it to my laptop


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

Krow said:


> I'm hearing bad things about WD's after sales service nowadays. Many threads on TE confirm this. Better go with Seagate.



No buddy, wd's after sales service is one of the best. They also have onsite warranty on some products and they pick up the defect product directly from home and deliver the new one within a week or so. My brother's wd hdtv was replaced in a similar way. Terrific service i must say.

My friend's 2 year old wd passport 320gb was replaced in a similar way but the dealer did it. He got a new passport.

So afaik, no concern over wd's rma. Same must be the case with seagate as these are very reputed brands and leave no space for errors.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No buddy, wd's after sales service is one of the best. They also have onsite warranty on some products and they pick up the defect product directly from home and deliver the new one within a week or so. My brother's wd hdtv was replaced in a similar way. Terrific service i must say.
> 
> My friend's 2 year old wd passport 320gb was replaced in a similar way but the dealer did it. He got a new passport.
> 
> So afaik, no concern over wd's rma. Same must be the case with seagate as these are very reputed brands and leave no space for errors.



Western Digital Issues, RMA problems, Service deficiency Thread.

I'm not trying to discount your experiences at all, but there are many users who are complaining about WD's service. It would help forum members a lot if you post the date of RMA of your brother's WDTV and your friend's passport. Maybe their service went bad after a particular time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 9, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> It's not so clear for me...
> i have a laptop that has a e-sata port...can't i connect a internal sata HDD to this e-sata port through cables...
> 
> or do i want an interface ( as u said HDD enclosure ) to connect it to my laptop



eSATA port IS NOT THE SAME as a Internal SATA I/II port (found on internal HDDs) so basically u CANNOT connect a internal SATA I/II hdd to your Laptop's eSATA port (wich is an external port) directly.. 

U either have to get a HDD enclosure or a HDD docking Station like this ---> HDD Docking Station available in Lamington Road for Rs. 2500/- 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## modder (Apr 10, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> It's not so clear for me...
> i have a laptop that has a e-sata port...can't i connect a internal sata HDD to this e-sata port through cables...
> 
> or do i want an interface ( as u said HDD enclosure ) to connect it to my laptop



Then you'll have to find an eSATA to SATA converter. *But* how will you power the 3.5" drive (12/5V DC)?
eSATA doesn't supply power to external devices. eSATA*p* can supply up to 5v to power up a *2.5"* HDD not a 3.5" one.
See if your notebook has an eSATA or eSATAp.

Conclusion:

3.5" external -> 3.5" HDD enclosure or Dock + 3.5" bare SATA HDD + DC Adapter -> eSATA + USB 2.0

2.5" external -> 2.5" HDD enclosure + 2.5" bare SATA HDD -> eSATA*p* + USB 2.0


(please correct me if am wrong)

@ashu888ashu888

Sorry for the late reply buddy. Yeah its a 3.5" HDD enclosure with eSATA and USB 2.0 connectivity for 1.7k, excluding HDD. Heres the info:



Model No.|Capacity|Product
TS0GSJ35U|0GB|3.5" StoreJet case 	    
TS1TSJ35U|1000GB|3.5" 1000GB StoreJet 	    
TS15TSJ35U|1500GB|3.5" 1500GB StoreJet

Briefly tested it with my old 160GB SATA HDD, both USB and eSATA are working. Once my WD 1.5TB is backed up, I'll PM you, after testing with it thoroughly  I'm also saving up for a dock or perhaps a NAS for later ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^

thanx, will buy this by tomorrow, looks good..  btw saw this ---> YouTube - SUNBEAMTECH HDD PAL USB 3.0 Docking Station HDD Docking Station in Lamnington Road shop for 2.5K, but the thing u bought @ Rs. 1.7K is cheap .. 

does it supports SATA 2.. ?? and upto wat TB drive..?? 1.5TB or 2TB or more..?? plz tell me as im planning to buy this too...


----------



## modder (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah it supports SATA 2 drives for sure, upto 1.5TB I guess as TS15TSJ35U is the highest one (1.5TB) with the same enclosure..

Heres the prod. manual/datasheet for more info:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/17760783/Manual-SJ35U-EN.pdf

*dl.dropbox.com/u/17760783/Datasheet_SJ35U_V1.2.pdf

Theres also CM Xport 351 with the same specs w/o the fan...

Sunbeam dock would be a good choice too as your mobo has USB 3.0
Use dock if you've HDD data archives for quick access otherwise a fixed ext. HDD will do.

One more thing you'll need AHCI mode enabled in BIOS + AHCI/SATA drivers installed to get the eSATA plug and play feature otherwise you'll have to turn off your sys plug the drive in the eSATA port then start the sys for it to work in IDE mode. Ignore if you're familiar with this.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 11, 2011)

> One more thing you'll need AHCI mode enabled in BIOS + AHCI/SATA drivers installed to get the eSATA plug and play feature otherwise you'll have to turn off your sys plug the drive in the eSATA port then start the sys for it to work in IDE mode. Ignore if you're familiar with this.


Isin't the AHCI/SATA Drivers installed by default (wen installing Win 7 OS x64bit)..?? 

btw, thanx alot for the update... also.. is ur HDD Enclosure able to keep the HDD cooler..??


----------



## modder (Apr 11, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Isin't the AHCI/SATA Drivers installed by default (wen installing Win 7 OS x64bit)..??



Don't know but I've to install it manually on my ICH9R 

But you can find out very easily .. that the drivers are installed or not 

_Right click my comp > manage > device manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers > it will show SATA/AHCI if enabled and installed properly_



ashu888ashu888 said:


> btw, thanx alot for the update... also.. is ur HDD Enclosure able to keep the HDD cooler..??



Yeah having a cooling fan really helps. I'm trying it now with a 500GB Seagate SATA2 HDD & in AIDA64 the temp varies from 30-37C. Summer's in full throttle already here in Kolkata, long grueling days ahead :C_insane:


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^

thanx for the update, will try to get this HDD Enclosure, since it runs cool and has less stress of heat on the HDD.. looks promising...


----------



## acewin (Apr 17, 2011)

what was the choice of HDD


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 1 question. Will USB 2.0 interface give the same speeds as SATA?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Seagate Freeagent 1 TB and it is the best thing i have ever bought , i use it so much.. USB 2.0 yes , only about 35MB/s speed , good enough for me. Pricing is sweet at the moment , 2TB although cheaper by Rs/GB  , still won;t need that much as external. Specify your needs for the External HDD // If you have urgent professional use for faster Data Transfer then go for e-Sata [ NO to USB 3.0 , it is hardly available , HDD as well as Motherboards ] otherswise just get plain USB 2.0 , save money giving up extra few minutes/


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 2, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I have a Seagate Freeagent 1 TB and it is the best thing i have ever bought , i use it so much.. USB 2.0 yes , only about 35MB/s speed , good enough for me. Pricing is sweet at the moment , 2TB although cheaper by Rs/GB  , still won;t need that much as external. Specify your needs for the External HDD // If you have urgent professional use for faster Data Transfer then go for e-Sata [ NO to USB 3.0 , it is hardly available , HDD as well as Motherboards ] otherswise just get plain USB 2.0 , save money giving up extra few minutes/


Thanks. I guess I'll go with USB 2.0


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jul 7, 2011)

*YouTube - ‪Attaching an optical drive externally via a laptop's eSATA-USB combo port / eSATAp‬&rlm;*

i saw this video ..connecting an internal Sata drive to a laptop's esata port with a cable ( without any hdd enclosure )...Is this possible to be connect my internal hdd as shown in this video??

*Finally i got a External hdd *
*Seagate 2 T.B* externally powered GoFlex Desk with usb3 upgradable option for Rs.4950


----------



## Kanra (Jul 7, 2011)

Buy Western Digital My Book Essential 2 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBACW0020HBK SESN at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

should've picked this. WD essential is better and with 15% discount coupon would have been sweet


----------

